# Wcf 29:8



## zsmcd (Oct 18, 2016)

What is meant by the term "ignorant" in the below quote from the confession? Does it mean unconverted, as in lacking in the knowledge of God _savingly _and _personally_? Or does it simply mean ignorant, as in lacking in knowledge of Christian religion in general? i.e. infants, the uneducated, mentally handicapped, etc.?

It seems to me that the former is in view, but what was the assemblies intent in using "ignorant" versus "unconverted" or some other term?



> 8. Although ignorant and wicked men receive the outward elements in this sacrament; yet, they receive not the thing signified thereby; but, by their unworthy coming thereunto, are guilty of the body and blood of the Lord, to their own damnation. Wherefore, all ignorant and ungodly persons, as they are unfit to enjoy communion with him, so are they unworthy of the Lord's table; and cannot, without great sin against Christ, while they remain such, partake of these holy mysteries, or be admitted thereunto.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 18, 2016)

The assembly was not keen on setting out specifics that they thought a competent church session should be able to judge, but according to Van Dixhoorn grudgingly submitted some details on competent knowledge that a communicant must exhibit. There were other papers on the scandalous that should be kept from the table. See the important volume 5 of Van Dixhoorn's minutes that give text from many MS productions of the Westminster Assembly. Some of these are online via the Common's Journals and EEBO. This one is reproduced at the link below with a link to the Journal entry. https://purelypresbyterian.com/2016...partaking-of-the-lords-supper/comment-page-1/ There was a previous paper on the knowledge of God to which this was a follow up.


----------



## zsmcd (Oct 18, 2016)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The assembly was not keen on setting out specifics that they thought a competent church session should be able to judge, but according to Van Dixhoorn grudgingly submitted some details on competent knowledge that a communicant must exhibit. There were other papers on the scandalous that should be kept from the table. See the important volume 5 of Van Dixhoorn's minutes that give text from many MS productions of the Westminster Assembly. Some of these are online via the Common's Journals and EEBO. This one is reproduced at the link below with a link to the Journal entry. https://purelypresbyterian.com/2016/...omment-page-1/ There was a previous paper on the knowledge of God to which this was a follow up.



So the intent of the word ignorant is more so directed at the idea of competent or exhibited knowledge rather than evidence of conversion itself?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 18, 2016)

Ignorance sort of precludes a charitable judgment by the elders that one has a credible profession of faith, which not knowing the heart, is all they can determine.


----------

